# AF late - should I test?



## meridian99 (Jul 16, 2013)

DH and I have decided to travel down the IVF road starting this month - hoping 2014 will be our year. We've been told that naturally conceiving would be very very slim. 

Last month, just after my period finished we traveled abroad. While away we kept up with ttc - we were away for a total of 3 weeks. We flew back just around the day AF was due. For my past 3 cycles, I've had 26 day cycles. Today I am on day 31 on my cycle. I know travel can upset the cycle and delay things etc but this is abnormal for me to go on this long. My longest cycle has been 30 days. I can't rely on symptoms so much bc i feel like most of them apply in some way, which isn't helpful lol

What do you think? Should i test and risk the disappointment if its just a delayed AF or ride it out and see what happens??


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'd buy one anyway, you don't have anything to lose by testing.

I hope it's a wonderful start to 2014 for you.

  

Riley x


----------



## meridian99 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Riley - i'm considering testing now as another day passes with no AF!

I do have some symptoms of AF - ie, dullish cramping and back ache on and off. 

Fingers crossed for the best!!!! X


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Please let me know, I have everything crossed for you xx


----------

